# Remote Datenschreiben über ADS



## ysh032 (23 November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich versuche eine Datei vom einen lokalen Embedded PC über ADS-schnittstelle in anderen PC zu schreiben. Beide PCs sind über einen Ethernet-Kabel verbunden, deren IP-Adresse fest sind. (PC1 (Laptop): 192.168.1.100 PC2 (CX5020): 192.168.1.101) Auf beider PCs wird ebenfalls TwinCAT v2.11 installiert. Ein SPS-Task läuft auf dem Embedded PC (CX5020), welches die Messdaten aus Busklemmen übernimmt.
Die übernommenen Daten sollen nun mittels Funktionsbausteine "FB_FileOpen => FB_FileWrite => FB_FileClose" in den Laptop geschrieben werden.
Ich habe schon die AmsNetId des Laptops sowie Pfad zu schreibender Datei an Eingänge dreier Funktionsbausteine eingegeben. Aber nach Abarbeitung des SPS-Programms tritt immer der Fehler:"timeout elapsed"   nErrId:0x745 bei Ausführung Baustein "FB_Fileopen" auf. Die Datei wird
deshalb nicht in den Ziel Computer geschrieben.

Weißt jemand, was ist hier los?
Danke


----------



## Commander_Titte (23 November 2011)

Hallo,
spontan würde ich folgende Dinge überprüfen:
Funktioniert der Ping von PC1 zu Cx5020 und umgekehrt?
Sind die AmsNetId vom Partner jeweils im TwinCat Router auf PC und CX eingetragen?
Ist der nMode Eingang vom FB_FileOpen richtig gesetzt? z.B. FOPEN_MODEWRITE 

MFG Christoph


----------



## ysh032 (24 November 2011)

Hallo Commander_Titte,
Ich weiß nicht, wie kann man Ping von Laptop zu Cx5020 machen. Aber auf dem Laptop kann ich im TwinCAT System Manager nach "Aktion => Auswahl des Zielsystems => suchen Ethernet => Broadcast Search" 
den CX5020 in dem Fenster finden. Aber wenn ich CX5020 als Zielsystem wähle, manchmal zeigt es rechts unten "Timeout" und das Icon vom CX im Fenster "Wähle Zielsystem" wird mit einem roten Kreuz markiert. Manchmal funktioniert es ohne
Problem, ich kann auf Laptop den TwinCAT im CX steuern und Zustand des TwinCATs im CX wrid lokal auf Laptop gezeigt. 
Umgekehrt wenn ich das Zielsystem des TwinCATs auf CX5020 wählen will, nach Anklicken "Broadcast Serach" im Fenster "Add Route Dialog"wird nichts angezeigt. Auch wenn ich die AMSNetId, IP-Adresse des Laptops eingebe, nach Anklicken "Route zufügen"
entsteht ein Fehler: Add route to Remote System failed ADS Error 1861(0x745): timeout elapsed, gleicher Fehler wie beim Aufruf des Bausteins FB_fileopen. 
Ich weiß nicht , warum ist solche ADS-Verbindung so instabil.
Die AMSNetId vom Partner habe ich schon in dem Fenster "Eigenschaften der Remote Verbindung" auf Reiterkarte "AMS Router" in "TwinCAT System Eigenschaft" jeweils auf Laptop und CX eingeben.
Es soll kein Problem gibt bei Eingabe der nMode vom FB_FileOpen, weil alles in Ordnung ist, wenn die daten in eine Verzeichnis auf lokalen Computer geschrieben werden.


----------



## Fx64 (24 November 2011)

Eventuell den CX nicht per Name sondern als IP die Routes zuzfügen, besser?


----------



## ysh032 (24 November 2011)

auf dem Laptop kann ich wirklich die Route vom CX finden, aber umgekehr geht es nicht, irgendwie per Name oder per IP:-(
ps: Ich habe schon den Firewall vom Windows ausgeschalten.


----------



## Fx64 (24 November 2011)

Sollte aber gehen ohne Firewall. Aber von einer Richtung mit dem System Manager die Route zum Remotesystem eintragen genügt doch!?


----------

